# cruze 2016 face-lift



## HSchut (Dec 6, 2017)

OMFS.AHMED said:


> can i install this bumper (belong to cruze 2016) on my chevy cruze 2011
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 266455


Hood and fenders are most likely redesigned as well, so I'd be surprised if it fits

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------

